# sneak peek at food container



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Do you make special receptacles for your food our use store bought trays ,bowls etc.
I want to eventually have all my stuff in something I have made.
This is a sneak peak at part of one I have started








I will tell you what it is for when I am done. Or you can guess too.
Hope to be done soon.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

I could guess...but i won't since i already know what it is!!! Plus if i tell ya she will do to me what she is gonna do to that!!


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Hurry up and tell us! I'm too impatient to wait, and frankly, I haven't a clue as to what you're making!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

too many ideas....which one to pick......

looks great so far, cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Doomsday ... well it is a food container ..haha
thanks OOTDR
I will tell you I made the face cover with hot glue though
Im working on the MM project now so this is on hold for now.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Lil..you are the Hot Glue Queen!!!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

You covered the face in hot glue? ALL if it? gotta know how that was done, it looks really cool. Please, do tell after your done the MM prop


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks good, thus far!


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Lunchbox?
Last Halloween I was a zombie at work, well, actually dressed as one.
I carried a severed head around by the hair. When anyone looked at it, I held it out and said "Lunchbox."

If it _is_ a lunchbox, could you make me one too, please!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

hah thats funny Doom..
good idea too..
ok we shall see maybe i will maybe i won't 
hows that

One of Devils Rejects....yup the face is hot glue made..
i just took a ceramic bowl (but u can use parchment paper and i prob wil ldo that next time sometimes it sticks to the bowl...)and spread it on the side then peeled it off and made more attached them all added here and there and wala..

thanks Cery


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Ooooo... that looks cool! Now you have my mind racing with the possibilities for the table! ARgh!!!! Not enough time!!!! LOL

I don't do anything special other than use the store bought bowls and trays.. but I do use real pumpkins for hot stuff like meatballs and chili, and I use those tiny pumpkins as condiment bowls for mayo, mustard and dips.


----------

